# asked a hot tumblr girl for her snapchat



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

There is this hot tumblr girl that I follow. I asked her for her snapchat. I am still waiting for her response. Man I'm so nervous I'm shaking haha. I'm glad I did it though.


----------



## Joey315 (Dec 18, 2014)

Send her some videos out of your adult collection and she'll send you it for sure.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

a hot chick gave me her number last night, i was so excited


But it was just her work phone extension cos i needed assistance


i totally phoned her though and she helped me move some stuff. wicked


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Great news bored.

That's definitely the first step towards success.

I wish you all the luck in this journey.

Hope you come out on top.


----------

